# قصة طريفة عن نجيب محفوظ



## mary (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*طبعاً كلكم فاكرين إن قصة اليوم عن الكاتب الكبير نجيب محفوظ رحمه الله لكن القصة عن الطبيب المشهور نجيب محفوظ دكتور أمراض النساء والتوليد فى أواخر القرن ال19 وبداية القرن العشرين فلما حانت ساعة ولادته تعثرت أمه فى الولادة حتى إنه عندما ولد ظنته الداية قد مات فوضعوه فى طبق بجانب النافذة المفتوحة وكان وقت شتاء وإلتفتوا لوالدته لإسعافها ولكنهم بعد ذلك إكتشفوا أن المولود حى ولم يمت ولكن نتيجة لوضعه بجانب النافذة ظل يعانى من المرض وقت طويل بعدها جعله يصمم على دراسة الطب وخصوصاً أمراض النساء والتوليد حتى لا يتعرض كثير من الأطفال لما عاناه هو وقد أصبح من أشهر الأطباء فى ذلك المجال وفى يوم إستدعاه أحد الرجال لتوليد إمرأته التى تعثرت فى الولادة ولم تستطع الداية فعل شىء فحضر الطبيب وإستطاع مساعدة الأم ووضعت الأم مولودها وسماه أباه نجيب محفوظ وهو اسم مركب للمولود تيمناً بالطبيب الماهر وأصبح الطفل فيما بعد الكاتب الكبير نجيب محفوظ .*

*أرجو أن يمدنا أحد أعضاء المنتدى بمعلومات أكثر عن الطبيب المشهور نجيب محفوظ*​


----------



## Coptic Man (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*موضوع جميل فعلا يا ماري

بس يناسب المنتدي الثقافي

وباذن الله يكون ليا مشاركة فيه غنية بالمعلومات لاحقا*


----------



## mary (4 سبتمبر 2006)

شكراً كوبتك مان على متابعتك وردك


----------



## Coptic Man (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*نجيب محفوظ


الحائز على جائزة نوبيل العالمية عام 1988م



يعتبر نجيب حفوظ رائداً من رواد الحركة الفكرية فى مصر كما أنه نقل الرواية المصرية بمجتمعها وبيئتها المحلية ليطلع عليها ويستمتع بها القارئ العالم وهو أيضاً علمٌ من أعلام الأدب العربي ، وعندما وصل  نجيب محفوظ ليقف على أعلى قمة أدبية فى الشرق الوسط أستحق لأن يحصل على جائزة نوبيل العالميّة في الآداب.

وصعد نجم محفوظ بعد كتابة روايته الشهيرة رواية "أولاد حارتنا" التي نشرت عام 1959 م فقد جلبت عليه اتهامات بالكفرمن الجماعات الأسلامية ، ومن ثم تم منعها في مصر وأهدرت جماعة الجهاد في مصر دم محفوظ في الثمانينيات بسبب هذه الرواية.

وعرف عن محفوظ كونه أديبا ليبراليا، ومناصرا لحقوق المرأة، وسبب تأييده لاتفاقية السلام التي وقعتها مصر واسرائيل في سبعينيات القرن الماضي خلافا مع بعض كبار الأدباء المصريين في ذلك الوقت.

وكان الكاتب الكبير نجيب محفوظ قد تعرض لعملية أغتيال من العصابات الإسلامية التى تنتشر فى مصر وتدهورت صحة محفوظ بعد قضائه سبعة أسابيع في مستشفى عقب محاولة الاغتيال التي تعرض لها على يد أحد الإرهابيين من أعضاء العصابات  الإسلاميه فى مصر من الذين أغضبتهم روايته "أولاد حارتنا"وذلك في أكتوبر/تشرين الأول عام 1994 بسبب جدل حول روايته الشهيرة التي كتبها في الخمسينيات "أولاد حارتنا" والتي عرفت خارج العالم العربي باسم "أولاد الجبلاوي" ، وهي رواية رمزية فسرها البعض بأنها تعبر عن موقف رافض للإيمان، وهو ما رفضه محفوظ .وقد أدى طعن أحد الإرهابيين فى مصر محفوظ بسكين في رقبته مما أدى لتدمير أعصاب الرقبة وحدت من قدرته على استخدام يده في الكتابة، كما أدت لتدهور إبصاره وقدرته على السمع , وقد اضطر للاستجابة لإلحاح أجهزة الأمن المصرية فلازمه أحد الحراس لحمايته, وواصل محفوظ الكتابة رغم محاولة الغادره لإغتياله ، وظل ينشر كتاباته الأقرب الى القصص القصيرة جدا والخواطر المستدعاة من الذاكرة في مجلة "نصف الدنيا" الحكومية المصرية. 

نشأته فى بيت أسرته 

في 11 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1911م وُلدَ جيب محفوظ عبد العزيز إبراهيم أحمد باشا بحيّ الجمالية الذي هو أحد أحياء منطقة الحسين بمدينة القاهرة الفاطمية  , ودرس محفوظ الفلسفة في جامعة فؤاد الأول (جامعة القاهرة حاليا) وتخرج عام 1934.
 وأسرته قدمت من مدينة رشيد على ساحل البحر الأبيض المتوسط .ودرس محفوظ الفلسفة، وتدرج في عدد من الوظائف الحكومية، كان آخرها مستشار وزير الثقافة المصري.

وعن علاقته بوالدته. فإن نجيب محفوظ وصفها بالنافذة التي أطل منها علي العالم منذ بداية حياته. فقد تزوج عام 954 1 وظل ملازما لها حتي وفاتها كما ظل يعيش معها بالعباسية حتي يوم زفافه.

ولذلك يقول عنها: أمي سيدة أمية ومع ذلك كنت اعتبرها مخزنا للثقافة المصرية كانت تعشق سيدنا الحسين وتزوره باستمرار حتي وصلت إلي حدود التسعين من عمرها وفي الفترة التي عشنا فيها في الحلمية كانت تصحبني معها في زيارتها اليومية وعندما انتقلنا إلي العباسية كانت تذهب بمفردها فقد كبرت ولم أعد ذلك الطفل المطيع وفي كل المرات التي رافقتها فيها إلي سيدنا الحسين كانت تطلب مني قراءة الفاتحة عندما ندخل المسجد.
وكان يقول إن والدته كانت تتردد علي المتحف المصري وتحب أن تقضي أغلب الوقت في حجرة المومياوات دون أن يعرف السبب في ذلك ولا يجد تفسيرا له.
وقد ورث محفوظ عن والدته غرامها بسماع الأغاني وخاصة أغاني سيد درويش رغم أن والدها الشيخ إبراهيم مصطفي كان شيخا أزهريا وله كتاب في النحو.
كان والده موظفا بسيطا بإحدي الجهات الحكومية ثم استقال واشتغل بالتجارة وكان نجيب محفوظ له أربعة إخوة وأخوات وعندما بلغ الرابعة من عمره ذهب إلي كتاب الشيخ بحيري وكان يقع في حارة الكبابجي بالقرب من درب قرمز ثم التحق بمدرسة بين القصرين الابتدائية وبعد أن انتقلت الأسرة عام 1924 إلي العباسية حصل هناك علي شهادة البكالوريوس من مدرسة فؤاد الأول الثانوية.



سجله الوظيفى 

حصل علي ليسانس آداب قسم الفلسفة من جامعة القاهرة "فؤاد الأول" عام 1934 وعمل في بداية حياته العملية كاتبا بإدارة الجامعة 1934 ثم سكرتيرا برلمانيا لوزير الأوقاف عام 1939 ثم مدير مكتب بمصلحة الفنون عام 1955 ثم مدير عام الرقابة علي المصنفات الفنية عام ..1959 وتولي رئاسة مجلس إدارة مؤسسة السينما عام 1966 ثم عمل مستشارا لوزير الثقافة عام .1968
وهو عضو بالمجلس الأعلي للثقافة وبنادي القصة وجمعية الأدباء وهو أول كاتب مصري يتكلم العربية يصل علي جائزة نوبل في الأدب في نوفمبر عام .1988 م وقد جاء في حيثيات استحقاقه لجائزة نوبل أن انتاجه أعطي دفعة كبري للقصة كمذهب يتخذ من الحياة اليومية مادة له كما أسهم في تطوير اللغة العربية كلغة أدبية . 

حصل نجيب محفوظ علي جائزة قوت القلوب في الرواية وجائزة وزارة التربية والتعليم وجائزة مجمع اللغة العربية عن قصة خان الخليلي وجائزة الدولة التقديرية في الأدب عام 1968 ووسام الجمهورية من الدرجة الأول عام 1972 ثم قلادة النيل عام 1988 وهي أرفع الأوسمة المصرية . 

قدمت عن حياته وأعماله عشرات الرسائل الجامعية لنيل رسالتي الماجستير والدكتوراة في مصر والعالم العربي وكتب عنه العديد من الكتب وسجلت أعماله في مكتبة الكونجرس الأمريكي باعتباره أحد الكتاب البارزين في العالم وصدرت عن حياته وأعماله الأدبية مع تحليل لأدبه الروائي موسوعة باللغة الألمانية بعنوان "نجيب محفوظ حياته وأدبه" عام .1978 م
وقد دخل محفوظ عالم الكتابة عام 1932 من بوابة الترجمة، حين ترجم كتاب "مصر القديمة" للكاتب البريطاني جيمس بيكي، نقلا عن رويترز.

نشرت أولى أعماله عام 1939 م وتبدأ قصة محفوظ فى عالم الرواية بثلاثة روايات تاريخية أصدرها في نهاية الثلاثينيات، واستلهم في شخصياتها التاريخ الفرعوني، وهي "عبث الأقدار" و"رادوبيس" و"كفاح طيبة."

واستطاع محفوظ في سلسلة من رواياته التالية أن يجسد معاناة الطبقة المتوسطة في مصر، فقد عاشَ محفوظ في حيّ الجمالية وهو قلب القاهرة القديمة.فشرب منذ صباة عادات وقيم الأحياء الشعبية التى أنعكست عليه فى أعماله الأدبية و تركتْ آثاراً عظيمة في أدبه وفي معظم روايته وقصصه.فقدم عددا من النماذج الخالدة في تاريخ الأدب التي عبرت عن النموذجين المصري والإنساني، وامتزج الخاص والعام في نسيج أدبي متسق.

ويمكنك أن تستخرج الكثير من أنتماؤه الشعبى فى حيّ الجمالية  حيث أخذ الكثير من الأسماء خان الخليلي وزقاق المدق و بين القصرين و قصر الشوك والسكرية. ومن الحى الذى نشأ فيه حيّ الجمالية أخذ نجيب محفوظ كلمة الحارة التي أصبحت فيما بعد رمزاً للمجتمع المصرى فى العالم، أي رمزاً للحياة والبشر فى حقبة معينة من الزمن .
وتناول نجيب محفوظ المعاني الإنسانية من خلال المفهوم المصرى الشرقى في رواياته الأدبية، ففي رواية خان الخليلي كانت الحارة صورة حيّة لمجتمع مصر في صراعاته وتطوراته المختلفة مع كل جديد في الحضارة الحديثة القادمة من خارج الحارة .
وانتقل نجيب محفوظ من حيّ الجمالية إلى حيّ العباسية  مع أسرته ، وكان الحيّ العباسية الجديد أعلى مستوى ، فتعرف محفوظ على طائفةٍ من الأدباء والشعراء والمثقفين، أمثال: إحسان عبد القدوس و الدكتورأدهم رجب . 
وكان نجيب محفوظ قد بدأ نشاطه الفكري عندما كان طالب، وشجعه  أستاذين كبيرين له، وهما: الأستاذ الشيخ مصطفى عبد الرزاق  أستاذ الفلسفة الإسلامية في كلية الآداب. والأستاذ سلامة موسى  الصحفي والمفكر الكبير فى هذا العصر .
وقد سار نجيب محفوظ فى طريق أستاذه سلامة موسى حيث ألتزم بنزعته التجددية ونهله للحضارة الحديثة وحماسه الفكرى  للعدالة الاجتماعية فى المجتمع المصرى ، واهتمامه بالبحث عن أصول الشخصية المصرية في جذورها الفرعونية والقومية , معبراً عن الشخصية المصرية التى جسدها فى كتبه فى نماذج شخصياته بملامحاها الخاصة .

وأحب نجيب محفوظ الضحك والنكتة والموسيقى والطرب ، وكان صديقاً  ودودا للناس ينزل إلى مستوى  العامة ويخاطب عقولهم البسيطة من خلال رواياته كما أن قصصه شدت الجمهور المثقف لما فيها من معانى وشخصيات يقابلونها كل يوم فى حياتهم ، وكان نجيب محفوظ يزور المقاهي ويلتقي بالأصحاب والأصدقاء، وكان مقهى عرابي  في حيّ الجمالية حيث زاره أكثر من عشرين سنة. وكان كثيراً ما يتردد على كازينو الأوبرا ومقهى ريش .
وقد بلغت الثلاثية أوج عظمته الروائية حيث تعتبر أن تكون أعظم عمل قام به نجيب محفوظ، وبل أعظم عمل روائي عرفه الأدب العربي في العصر الحديث. فالثلاثية تصور هموم ثلاثة أجيال في مصر: جيل ما قبل ثورة 1919، وجيل الثورة ، وجيل ما بعد الثورة. فصوّر محفوظ أفكار هذه الأجيال وحلل شخصياتها ومواقفها من المرأة ومزجها بالعدالة الاجتماعية وخلطها بالقضية الوطنية. كما صوّر محفوظ عادات وأزياء وثقافة هذه الأجيال 

ترجمة أعماله إلى لغات أخرى

 وقد ترجمت العديد من أعماله لمعظم اللغات ومنها الإنجليزية والفرنسية والاسبانية الإيطالية والألمانية والهولندية ومن هذه الأعمال ثرثرة فوق النيل. قصر الشوق. السمان والخريف. المرايا ودنيا الله



إنتقال أعمال محفوظ من الرواية المقروءة إلى الرواية المسموعة والمرئية 

ونشر لمحفوظ حوالى  خمسون عملا أدبيا ما بين روايات طويلة وقصص قصيرة ومسرحيات وأعمدة في الصحف ودراسات ومذكرات وتحليلات سياسية ومن أبرز أعماله الروائية الثلاثية، وتضم روايات "بين القصرين"، "قصر الشوق"، و "السكرية"،، وبلغت رواياته إلتى تحولت إلى افلام ومسلسلات قدمت له السينما 30 عملا ادبيا أثرت أيضا الحياة السينمائية في مصر والعالم العربي , كما ترجمت أعماله إلى 25 لغة , وهذه قائمة باعمال نجيب محفوظ في السينما بعد أن بدأ الكاتب الراحل الكبير نجيب محفوظ رحلته مع شاشة السينما كاتبا للسيناريو بالاشتراك مع المخرج الراحل صلاح أبوسيف :-
'الوحش 1954'، 'فتوات الحسينية 1954'، 'درب المهابيل 1955'، 'بين السماء والارض 1959'، 'بداية ونهاية 1960'، 'اللص والكلاب 1962'، 'زقاق المدق 1963'، 'الطريق 1964'، 'بين القصرين 1964'، 'القاهرة 30 1966'، 'خان الخليلي 1966'، 'السمان والخريف 1967'، 'قصر الشوق 1967'، 'ثلاث قصص 1968'، 'ميرامار 1969'، 'السراب 1970'، 'الاختيار 1971'، 'ثرثرة فوق النيل 1971'، 'صور ممنوعة 1972'، 'السكرية 1973'، 'الشحات 1973'، 'الحب تحت المطر 1975'، 'الكرنك 1975'، 'المذنبون 1976'، 'المجرم 1978'، 'الشريدة 1980'، 'الشيطان يعظ 1981'، 'أهل القمة 1981'، 'فتوات بولاق 1980'، 'وكالة البلح 1982'، 'الخادمة 1984'، 'ايوب 1984'، 'المطارد 1985'، 'دنيا الله 1985'، 'شهد الملكة 1985'، 'التوت والنبوت 1986'، 'الحب فوق هضبة الهرم 1986'، 'عصر الحب 1986'، 'الحرافيش 1986'، 'الجوع 1986'، 'وصمة عار 1986'، 'اصدقاء الشيطان 1988'، 'قلب الليل 1989'، 'ليل وخونة 1990'، 'نور العيون 1991'، 'سمارة الأمير 1992'

وقدم نجيب محفوظ للسينما أكثر من 100 فيلم و30 سهرة و12 مسلسلا بدأها عام 1945 بكتابة السيناريو لفيلم "مغامرات عنتر وعبلة" وقد اختار النقاد 17 فيلما من أعماله ضمن 100 فيلم الأهم في تاريخ السينما 
.. ومن أهم أعمال نجيب محفوظ التي تحولت إلي أعمال سينمائية منذ فيلم "المنتقم" لصلاح أبوسيف عام 1947 وحتي عام 1989 فيلم "قلب الليل" للراحل عاطف الطيب و"القاهرة الجديدة" عام 1945 "القاهرة 30" و"خان الخليلي" وزقاق المدق".
ثم توالت أفلامه "بداية ونهاية". "بين القصرين". "قصر الشوق". "السكرية". "اللص والكلاب". "السمان والخريف". "الطريق". "وصمة عار". "الشحات". "ثرثرة فوق النيل". "ميرامار". "فتوات بولاق". "شهد الملكة". "المطارد". "الحرافيش". "الجوع". "التوت والنبوت". "أصدقاء الشيطان".. وقد عكست رواياته التاريخ السياسي لمصر خلال القرن العشرين وتجسدت في أفلام "خان الخليلي". "الحب تحت المطر". "الكرنك". "بين القصرين" والسكرية".

ولم تترك السينما التسجيلية نجيب محفوظ حيث قام المخرج هاشم النحاس بإخراج فيلم تسجيلي عنه بعنوان "نجيب محفوظ ضمير العصر" وانتجه المركز القومي للسينما عام 1986 وتناول المخرج فيه التفاصيل اليومية لحياة محفوظ مع استعراض لقيمته الأدبية وعرض نماذج لبعض الأفلام علي الشاشة المصرية المأخوذة من أعماله الأدبية.

وكان اكثر الشخصيات التي احبها نجيب محفوظ في روايته التي تحولت إلي سينما هي شخصية السيد احمد عبدالجواد والتي اداها يحيي شاهين والذي كان يقطن في عمارة بجوار بيت نجيب محفوظ وعندما يلتقي نجيب بحيي شاهين في اي مكان يداعبه قائلا: أهلا بالسيد عبدالجواد

كانت الفنانة شادية اكثر الفنانات اللاتي ادين شخصيات في اكثر من رواية لنجيب محفوظ 'زقاق المدق' 'ميرامار'، 'الطريق'، و'شباب امرأة'
وعندما أنهى نجيب محفوظ عمله الأدبي بـ 49 عملاً روائياً وقصصياً حائزاً على جائزة نوبيل العالمية عام 1988 م، حيث كان نجيب محفوظ أول مصرى يتكلم العربية ينال هذه الجائزة. وبرغم المجد الذي ناله من وراء ذلك، إلا انه لم يتوقف عن حضور ندواته الثقافية ولم يغادر منزله المتواضع في حي العجوزة بالقاهرة
وتعد كتاباته الروائية لها شهره كبيرة فى العالم كله مثل "ثلاثية: بين القصرين، السكرية وقصر الشوق" و"ثرثرة فوق النيل تصويرا لواقع مصر الاجتماعي أثناء القرن العشرين وترجمت إلى 25 لغة. 

الجامعة الأمريكية ونجيب محفوظ 

وقد قررت الجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة منح جائزة سنوية باسم محفوظ ، كما أطلقت حكومة مصر اسمه على أحد شوارع القاهرة ويجري حاليا صنع تمثال من البرونز لوضعه في أحد ميادين الجيزة .

لمحفوظ علاقة وثيقة بالجامعة الأمريكية منذ عمل مع قسم النشر بها وله أكثر من 450 نسخة من أعماله مترجمة إلي 40 لغة.. كما انها تقدم منذ عام 1996 جائزة باسم نجيب محفوظ للأعمال المتميزة في الكتابة العربية حاز الفائزون بها علي تقدير عالمي. كما ساهمت في انتشار الكتابة العربية علي المستوي العالمي.وفي عام 1995 تسلم محفوظ ميدالية الدكتوراه الفخرية وانتخب عام 1992 عضوا فخريا في الأكاديمية الأمريكية ومعهد الأدب. وبعد محاولة اغتياله في عام 1994 كتب محفوظ مجموعة قصص قصيرة بعنوان 'أحلام فترة النقاهة' قامت الجامعة الأمريكية بنشر مختارات مترجمة منها إلي الإنجليزية سميت أحلام عام ..2004 كما قررت الجامعة نشر المجموعة النهائية من أحلام في ربيع .2007وأكد رئيس الجامعة الأمريكية ان محفوظ ترك تراثا مذهلا لهذا البلد واننا نفتخر إذا كان لنا دور فعال في حياته الأدبية

وفى يوم الثلاثاء 23 من جمادى الاخرة 1427هـ - 18 من يوليو 2006 م الأديب العالمي نجيب محفوظ تعرض لإصابة أمس نقل علي أثرها إلي مستشفي الشرطة بالعجوزة تعد هذه المرة الثانية التي يصاب فيها محفوظ في رأسه نتيجة سقوطه علي الأرض.
كان محفوظ "94 سنة" قد أصيب بجرح قطعي بفروة الرأس إثر سقوطه في منزله نتيجة اختلال توازنه وأجريت له جراحة لخياطة الجرح بخمس غرز..

وظل محفوظ حتى أيامه الأخيرة حريصا على برنامجه اليومي في الالتقاء بأصدقائه في بعض فنادق القاهرة حيث كانوا يقرأون له عناوين الأخبار ويستمعون إلى تعليقاته على الأحداث .. وفى يوم الربعاء 30 /8 / 2006م  بعد الثامنة صباحا بتوقيت القاهرة توفى الأديب العالمى نجيب محفوظ عن عمر يناهز 94, وفى يوم الخميس 31/8/2006 م شيعت جنازة الأديب العالمي نجيب محفوظ عقب صلاة الظهر اليوم في جنازة عسكرية من مسجد آل رشدان بمدينة نصر تقدمها السيد الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك وكبار المسئولين والأدباء والصحفيين في مصر والعالم العربي .. ينقل الجثمان علي عربة مدفع تجرها الخيول ويلف بعلم مصر ويتقدم الجنازة حملة أكاليل الزهور والجوائز التي حصل عليها وفي مقدمتها قلادة النيل وجائزة نوبل العالمية.
ينقل الجثمان قبيل الجنازة العسكرية إلي مسجد الإمام الحسين حيث تقام عليه الصلاة تنفيذاً لوصيوهو إن كان عقله توقف عن إنتاج المزيد إلا أن أعماله تكفى ليكون من أعلام الأدب والفكر المصرى لأجيال قادمة حتى يظهر فى مصر على مفكر آخر مثله . ​*


----------



## mary (5 سبتمبر 2006)

شكراً كوبتك مان على الرد الجميل ده بس كنت عاوزة عن الدكتور بطرس غالى طبيب أمراض النساء والتوليد 
وشكراً


----------

